# difference between us marines and us army



## koss78a (9 Sep 2005)

whats the difference between the us marines and the us army?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Sep 2005)

Perhaps a little personal research is in order:

http://www.army.mil/

http://www.usmc.mil/marinelink/mcn2000.nsf/frontpagenews


----------



## Swamp Cat (9 Sep 2005)

In simple terms two things, how and when they arrive on the scene Marines come in by sea most of the time and tend to get there first, and the Marines expect more out of every member, every Marine even the clerks are qualified to use a rifle. Which means the Army has to stay and finish the job. Both are great fitting forces; just different roll in the battle plan.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> whats the difference between the us marines and the us army?


 well, I'd say one are a bunch of Marines, and the other is bunch of Army guys!  ;D

Yeah, I'm a big help.

Like Swamp Cat said, Uncle Sam's Misguided Children arrive by sea, cause havoc, and then return whence they came via big, honkin' boats. Think of them as a smaller, private army that works for the Navy. But, don't ever put it that way to one of them. Rough answer. You'd be best served by doing a quick google search, actually.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Sep 2005)

The USMC is part of the USN and as such allows the USN to project power ashore. The Army is a land force and is a heavier force than the Marines. The USMC feel the entire Corps is elite ,whereas only certain parts of the Army fall into the elite category. I think that is a fair characterization.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (10 Sep 2005)

from what I have read and watched on tv on the history channel and other channels that talk military stuff.

USMC is the quick rapid reaction force, can send them any where and  set up off shore and wait for the order to go.
Fast operations, hold till reinforced or tasking is over.
Have enough force projection to take, seize and hold ground by  force,have their own   small airforce, heavy lift , troop lift and gunship helicopters,  good size tank force, arty , everything they  need to do the job. Large support ships run by the navy  for on shore and off shore support, guns, air support and medical support. Can move all of their own equipment by  navy ships and navy aircraft.
they call themselves Uncle Sams 9 1 1 force.
have the nice dress blue uniforms. no uniform in the US forces beats the Dress Blues, international symbol of Us power.

Army.
larger force, needs a land base to jump off from, cannot sit off shore and wait for the word to go 
has larger troop levels, larger tank force, arty, no armed fixed wing airsupport, needs airforce for anything other tac hel, has own medical support,  needs the support of the other 3 forces to move equipment.


those are just my  thoughts of the  topic.


----------



## ArmyRick (10 Sep 2005)

Having worked with both US army and the USMC, I will say these personal traits are more noticeable

The Marines have a gung ho, can do, get 'em attitude and they are big on fitness

The army has its mixed attitudes (rangers are gung ho types for example) and then they have noticeable not so gung ho types. Like in Fort irwin I sawa couple of very over weight Troopies with running shoes instead of boots while in BDU (I guess our army is not the only guilty ones to do that).

In the marines, they live, breath, sh*t marine corps rhetoric and they will quickly outcast non conformers.  Overall I enjoyed working with the marines more.


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Sep 2005)

koss78a said:
			
		

> whats the difference between the us marines and the us army?



Army get seasick. :-X


----------

